# Clenbuterol



## manickanuck (Jul 28, 2011)

girlfriend wants to know if she's going to lose her lovely melons lol. 50 mcg tabs from fusion labs what dosage would she use shes 5'6 about 135 or so lbs.... she won't tell me lol. she's 30 years old. doesnt eat junk food but is not a real health nut either, eats fairly clean. anyone know of this lab from southern ontario


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Well IDK about the company, but are you developing and writing out the dosage schedule for her?

Body fat "disappears" on different areas of the body for everyone. I don't think she would lose it from her "melons", but I do not know her body and weight loss history.


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 28, 2011)

That tiny i wudnt start at 50 mcg, there is a sticky in the reaearch chem section that u should read, i always start at 20 and up it to 80, if u start too high u get shakey, shes gotta drink tons of water tell her to eat more bananas too it will help with the muscle cramps she will get, as for her loosing her tits, they will look just as big when she is slimmer even if they do shrink a tad, and its not like she cant stop taking it if she feels she doesnt like the results it is producing


----------



## pieguy (Jul 28, 2011)

My gf has been on 50-80mg worth of clen and she dropped half a cup size. Don't promise her she won't cuz everybody is different. Some people lose their breasts first


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

If she's gonna lose fat, she's gonna lose fat, put it that way. I doubt diet+exercise+clen will make you lose fat from spots in a different pattern than diet+exercise. If she would have lost 5lbs all over her body without clen, it would be the same, just more pounds with clen. It's just a tool to increase fat burning.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2011)

She should start with 50mcg, and increase by 25mcg every 2-3 days until she finds her best dose.


----------



## smbenner99 (Jul 29, 2011)

are there any supplements to take after a cycle of clen?


----------



## Dannie (Jul 29, 2011)

2weeks of clen followed by 2-3 weeks of ECA stack and repeat. 

Read _clen faq_ in research chem section.


----------



## davedoe (Jul 29, 2011)

I would say have her start at 25 for a few days before jumping to 50. Its all about how well she tolerates the sides. Potassium, taurine, and naproxen sodium(aleve) are all a necessity for me to handle the sides. Everyone's different, but starting at the lower dose is the safest bet.


----------

